# New toy



## PLMCRZY (Jan 5, 2013)

Bought this yesterday.

2006 yzf 450. 

He wanted 3000 i got him down to 2500!

She is extremely clean, taking her to the track tomorrow to dial in the suspension.















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loadthestove (Jan 5, 2013)

My son had one ,same year.The things are bad to the bone.
Enjoy and be careful


----------



## little possum (Jan 5, 2013)

Very nice! I just got rid of mine, traded for a 07 400ex. A lot more "mild" compared to a ported, jetted, cammed yz450.  Kinda miss it, but it wasnt made for the trails. Gonna be bringin home a 93 cr 250.

I love the white plastics!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 6, 2013)

Few yrs ago i rode my buddies 06 like this one. I almost bought it but i was still stuck on a 250f. 

Now you cant get me on a 250f! 

I would of prefered the blue plastic, o well. 

sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## sgt7546 (Jan 6, 2013)

I see in your one pic there's a small bike and chest protecter hanging from it. Rep sent for multi-generation riding...and damn nice choice in bikes.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 6, 2013)

Rode it today. Runs good suspension is goin to a suspension guy. I couldn't get it dialed in.




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 6, 2013)

YEAH! I love it. I sure miss riding mine. Gone years ago. Looks like it's a family affair as well. 
Rep for ya!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 6, 2013)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> YEAH! I love it. I sure miss riding mine. Gone years ago. Looks like it's a family affair as well.
> Rep for ya!



I guess if ya want to say my room mate and his nephew are family then yes. Lmao i got my ex into motocross, ill never do that again. When i ride its a getaway for me. Plus maintaining 2 bikes is a pita. This is really my passion nothing else matters when i ride. 

Here i am today, happy as a clam




sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 6, 2013)

little possum said:


> Very nice! I just got rid of mine, traded for a 07 400ex. A lot more "mild" compared to a ported, jetted, cammed yz450.  Kinda miss it, but it wasnt made for the trails. Gonna be bringin home a 93 cr 250.
> 
> I love the white plastics!



Never understood throwing performance on a mx bike. Im a novice rider and i cant ride the bike any where near its potential. Maybe a pipe to change the way the power hits. But ported and cammed, waste of money imo. Id rather dump that money in the suspension.

sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## little possum (Jan 7, 2013)

I wouldnt spend the $ on it either. Just got it at a good deal (it was already set up) It was one of Joe Gibbs practice bikes. Way too much power for me, I had never ridden. It was a blast, but a stock bike with a pipe would have been more fun

Good luck and stay safe


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 7, 2013)

little possum said:


> I wouldnt spend the $ on it either. Just got it at a good deal (it was already set up) It was one of Joe Gibbs practice bikes. Way too much power for me, I had never ridden. It was a blast, but a stock bike with a pipe would have been more fun
> 
> Good luck and stay safe



Well then i would of been happy to! Lmao. Perfect example yesterday guy i was riding with has a 2012 kx450 with just about every mod done to it. He couldn't touch me on my stock, wore out suspension bike lol. 

But whatever makes ya happy right?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jan 21, 2013)

Dialed in my fresh suspension sunday. Corners alot better. Still need to do a few things. My rear wheel has a crack i noticed when i was putting a new tire on. So those are next.

Heres a pic from Sunday 





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

